# Walking around with mantises?



## athicks (Jul 23, 2007)

Is it okay to walk around with the mantis? Sometimes, what I do is go outside and look for a few bugs for it while it is with me (on a twig) so that the mantis can catch the bug itself (I put the mantis near the bug and it is better at catching flying prey than I am). Sometimes it can be really hard to get it food, esp since the mantis is tiny (body is about an inch long) and the only bugs around my house small enough for it are the flying ones.

So is walking around with the mantis for maybe 10 minutes okay?

Thanks!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2007)

one of my mantids have a problem when I try to feed it so I let it out on my balcony and it will catch bugs by itself within an hour I'll bring it back in so I guess its ok


----------



## babynik14 (Jul 23, 2007)

i always walk around with her thats the only way she eats is when im holding her because she livfes in a plant and i walk her outside to catch moths sometimes...its fine


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2007)

If you're not afraid of losing it, then no problem. I'd only be concerned about losing adult males, especially orchids. Anyway, you won't really harm the environment unless you lose a fertilized female. Then, there will be a little chance of harming the environment.


----------



## Rory (Jul 24, 2007)

I do it on warm wind free days but when they are adults I stop as I couldn't let them fly away.


----------



## Ian (Jul 24, 2007)

From my experience, I would only reccomend carrying heavily fed adult females (or specimens smaller without fully formed wings). Ususally when they are weighted, they cannot fly.


----------



## Asa (Jul 24, 2007)

Or if they fly, they won't get far.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 24, 2007)

Well Adult budwing females cant fly can they? If they can I'd be amazed. And yes i know the males can very easily.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 24, 2007)

I really don't think adult female budwings can fly. Their bodies are a lot bigger than their wings.


----------



## Ian (Jul 25, 2007)

Na, adult female Parasphendale cannot fly, as they do not have full wings. It would be like a human trying to fly with arms.

.... Interesting!


----------



## Asa (Jul 25, 2007)

> Na, adult female Parasphendale cannot fly, as they do not have full wings. It would be like a human trying to fly with arms. .... Interesting!


Oh please, I can do that.


----------

